# New to FF, starting first DEIVF cycle soon (recipient)



## MagicLuckScience (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi, I am 40, married for 8 years and living in Wales. We have been trying for a baby since we got married (like good Catholics   ) Fell pregnant after three years and it ended in an early M/C which unfortunately knocked me for six and set me on a downward spiral including almost two years on anti-depressants whilst still trying. We were on the NHS waitlist for two years then after that for IVF only to find out at the end of the wait that I had low ovarian reserve and we were no longer eligible. Hubby also has slow swimmers. We went private straight away and did a round of IVF just to see if there was any hope. I ended up with three follicles, one egg. It didn’t fertilise. We have had to go straight to donor eggs which seemed so crazy and out there to begin with but the desire for my own biological baby is so strong I have gotten comfortable with it. We are with LWC and LEB. This means the process is as simplified as it can be, no travel involved and with the pandemic the clinic is so quiet it feels very private which I like and I’m working from home so no nosy colleagues asking why I need the morning off, etc. The first transfer should take place in approximately six weeks and with 10 eggs I am hoping for at least three transfers. It’s daunting, especially with the financial outlay, no guarantee of success and the fact this baby would not come from me or look like me. Weirdly, I am relieved in one sense as the IVF drugs sent me loopy and the injections were horrific and I cried every time due to being overly hormonal and wanted to give up every time . This time will be pessaries and tablets and hopefully no injections   Even if I get that illusive BFP i have  no confidence that it will stick and I just think I will not be able to relax and enjoy a pregnancy at all now. So that’s where I am at. Trying to relax and eat well and get on with things in the meantime.


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

Congrats on making the decision to move to DE as I know its not an easy decision to make. We made the decision last year but didn’t actually get to cycle until this year due to good old covid. 
We were under no illusions too- I think thats the best approach to take in order to manage expectations. Hope for the best but be realistic. There are still no guarantees with DE but your chances are much higher. Happy to report that I am 10 weeks pregnant after our first DE transfer 🙂
(Still cant quite believe it myself!)
Wishing you the very best of luck with your treatment ❤


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Good luck magicluckscience 💓 I’m pregnant with my second daughter via donor eggs. Had five years and four failed rounds with own eggs so made the change.

There is loads of great support on here so wishing you lots of luck with the coming weeks and months.

Xx


----------



## MagicLuckScience (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you both. Was actually a bit down after reading some of the threads here where so many people took multiple xfers including miscarriages to get a DE baby but your positive stories have really cheered me up 😻


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

I was also diagnosed with low ovarian reserve, in my early 30’s. We tried 1 round of unsuccessful IUI, then 1 round of short protocol IVF. Got 3 eggs, only 1 was mature but didn't fertilise. Then we tried a long protocol using ICSI, got 6 eggs, 3 were mature, but none fertilised. 
Took us a while to come around to DE but we knew it was our best option. Apart from the financial cost of numerous failed cycles, the physical, mental and emotional torment were just too much to bear. So in the end it was actually an easy decision for us. I thought we would have to go through a few transfers but we got 13 eggs, 5 good quality embryos made it to day 5, and the very 1st one implanted 🙂 So we also have 4 frosties as back up. 
While I was initially disappointed that my own eggs had failed me, with no apparent explanation, I am so grateful to live in a time where ED exists and I get the chance to experience pregnancy & hopefully give birth to our miracle.
Keep the faith ❤


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Got everything crossed for you! Also worth remembering that many people don’t join an online forum after first or maybe second or third or fourth attempt. I know many people who had successes so didn’t seek out additional support online - if that helps!

I lurked online just reading for ages before getting active and wanting to chat xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. I do not have any experiences with IVF DE, but myself I know a lady who had 2nd time success with donor eggs in my clinic. Eggs are from young and healthy donors, it means huge chances of getting pregnant, particulalty in situation when own eggs are of low quality. Stay positive and prepare your mind and body to help you achieve what you wish. Fingers crossed


----------

